# All Steps For Germination



## westbizz (Dec 12, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Germination; There are many different methods but this one is tried and true. It's easy enough for the new grower so it is highly suggested. Before you start, place your seeds in the refrigerator overnight. This will help induce a better germination rate. If using very fresh seeds, make sure they are allowed to dry for at least two to three weeks before using.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You will require; 1 liter of distilled or bottled water such as Naya, 1/2 teaspoon of bleach (regular bleach, not the one for colors), 1 zip lock bag (sandwich size), 1 J-Cloth brand dishtowel or a clean piece of loose knit cotton. I prefer the J-Cloth as it can retain moisture yet it is also very porous. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mix the bottled water with a half a teaspoon of bleach. By now you are thinking Bleach? That is going to kill my seeds, well dont. This subject has been debated but never proven. Chlorine is already present in tap water, and many have germinated using tap water. The reason for the bottled water is to avoid using too much chlorine as well as avoiding any impurities that can be found in tap or well water. What the bleach will do is prevent mold from growing, as you will be storing these seeds in very humid conditions for the next few days to about a week. This amount of bleach will not harm nor affect the seeds at all. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Once the mixture is ready, take your J-Cloth (check Wal Marts if you still don't know what a J-Cloth is) and fold neatly into four so it fits into the zip lock bag. Submerge it into your mix of water and bleach and let soak. Remove it and wring out the excess water. The cloth should not to be dripping wet, just wet to the touch. Seeds require air as much as they require water. Over watering can and will prevent seeds from opening. Carefully take your seeds and place them inside the fold of the J-Cloth. Spread them out and fold over the J-Cloth. Place inside the zip lock bag and blow some air inside, seal and now just look for a warm place to keep the bag. The top of your refrigerator should work fine but just make sure it is not in direct sunlight. The darker the area, the better. Make sure you do not have cold or are smoking when you blow air into the bag. Germs and carbon monoxide can kill your seeds.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Check every 12 hours to see if any seeds have exposed their taproot. If so, carefully transplant into your medium. Blow some more air in the bag and seal if there are still seeds that have not opened. Some seeds do take longer than others to germinate so you should give it at least two weeks before you can be certain remaining seeds will not germinate. Please take note that if the seeds open and a taproot starts, the seed is fine. Once transplanted, if there is a problem with the seedling, it is not because of the seed. There is a problem with the rest of your procedure. Blaming the seed is really not the way to go. Different strains need different conditions so be careful with which strain you work with and how to maintain it. Some prefer less nutrients than others, this is relative to the strain you are growing and data should be kept to support each different strain you attempt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You can also add to the mixture of water a few drops of Fish Emulsion or Super Thrive. This will cause the taproot to grow much faster so keep it well monitored. Do not wait too long to transplant as the seedling will have a harder time breaking through soil if transplanted with a very long taproot.[/FONT]


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 13, 2006)

You could also take three sheets of paper towel, fold it to the size of one, fold that in half. Take 2 paper plates(styrofoam), put the folded paper towel in one. Wet it with distilled water with 2 tablespoons of peroxde(%3), place your beans on them and fold the paper towel over th top of the beans. Wet again until a lil water runs out of paper towel. Sit the second plate over the 1st one like a lid. Wrap it in a towel and place it somewhere very warm. Like westbizz said, check it every 12 hours. You could also add a heavy dose of mycorrhizae to the water, it would compliment the fish emulsion and superthrive, a beneficial fungi that forms a symbiotic relationship with the plants roots, allowing for better nutient and water uptake. Roots inoculated with this upon germination will look fuzzy when they come out of the shell so if this is added don't think your seedlings are molding! Those are roots!!!


----------



## jrobertson (Jan 2, 2007)

I am getting antsy, all of the seeds germinated, so into a rockwool cube that has presoaked with ph'd water 5-9,six days ago!! No sign of any growth on day 6, am I getting to much in a hurry,, the seeds are from drgreenthumb, big laughing, ha ha, not very funny to me. Any ideas?


----------



## pussum (Jan 29, 2007)

westbizz said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Germination; There are many different methods but this one is tried and true. It's easy enough for the new grower so it is highly suggested. Before you start, place your seeds in the refrigerator overnight. This will help induce a better germination rate. If using very fresh seeds, make sure they are allowed to dry for at least two to three weeks before using.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You will require; 1 liter of distilled or bottled water such as Naya, 1/2 teaspoon of bleach (regular bleach, not the one for colors), 1 zip lock bag (sandwich size), 1 J-Cloth brand dishtowel or a clean piece of loose knit cotton. I prefer the J-Cloth as it can retain moisture yet it is also very porous. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mix the bottled water with a half a teaspoon of bleach. By now you are thinking Bleach? That is going to kill my seeds, well dont. This subject has been debated but never proven. Chlorine is already present in tap water, and many have germinated using tap water. The reason for the bottled water is to avoid using too much chlorine as well as avoiding any impurities that can be found in tap or well water. What the bleach will do is prevent mold from growing, as you will be storing these seeds in very humid conditions for the next few days to about a week. This amount of bleach will not harm nor affect the seeds at all. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Once the mixture is ready, take your J-Cloth (check Wal Marts if you still don't know what a J-Cloth is) and fold neatly into four so it fits into the zip lock bag. Submerge it into your mix of water and bleach and let soak. Remove it and wring out the excess water. The cloth should not to be dripping wet, just wet to the touch. Seeds require air as much as they require water. Over watering can and will prevent seeds from opening. Carefully take your seeds and place them inside the fold of the J-Cloth. Spread them out and fold over the J-Cloth. Place inside the zip lock bag and blow some air inside, seal and now just look for a warm place to keep the bag. The top of your refrigerator should work fine but just make sure it is not in direct sunlight. The darker the area, the better. Make sure you do not have cold or are smoking when you blow air into the bag. Germs and carbon monoxide can kill your seeds.[/FONT]
> ...



This is nice of you, but needs some proper formating. It just looks all jumbled. Good info though.


----------



## jrobertson (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks for the info! Weeks later, those seeds never did a thing. I put some new seeds into germination and lo behold 7 nice seedlings, all growing nicely, they are good looking plants now, I fluctuate the ph between 5-6 to 5-8 and they are getting 600 ppm of the veg flora nova, ebb and flo, another week and maybe up the veg a bit, then into flower.
there is a good guide about ph and how the plant can assimulate the nutes when running between 5 and 6 ph, hydro or like I'm doing ebb and flo . thanks jr   :bugger:


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 8, 2007)

recommend this.......
http://www.nehydro.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_2


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2007)

amazing...some folks swear by "Super thrive"..my perrsonal experiences with it, have been .."less than satisfactory".  
"WHAT" is it?...notice there is "0" information on it's contents, values, or ingredients. I prefer to have a clue what is going into what I'm going to ingest.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 9, 2007)

Dude I added super thrive 8 hours ago to one plant I transplanted, and instead of being shocked she outgrew the other 4 in that time frame.  I'm actually amazed.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh and on Germanating... you could always do what my simple *** did.  I through them in dirt, added water.  Forgot about them for two days came back and I had babies.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 9, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> amazing...some folks swear by "Super thrive"..my perrsonal experiences with it, have been .."less than satisfactory".
> "WHAT" is it?...notice there is "0" information on it's contents, values, or ingredients. I prefer to have a clue what is going into what I'm going to ingest.


 
X2

Seaweed or kelp extract, triacontonal from alfalfa meal or rabbit food, these kind of things do the same thing as Stuperthrive.  I much prefer knowing what goes in my plant too. 

Eman:ccc:


----------

